# can I carry 2 weapons at once?



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I am going up in the thumb after xmas. I was wondering since there is a late firearms doe season could I bring my gun and bow (incase I see a buck) in my blind if I have the proper tags?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

You would be attempting to hunt under the rules of both Bow and Firearm seasons at the same time.

Bow season you can not possess a firearm. (CPL Exception) 

So to be hunting both buck and antlerless could only possess a bow.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Just for clarification. Right now guys are carrying both gun a bow. What would be the difference in this case when there is a late gun doe season. Wouldn't it really only matter what he takes with what.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> Just for clarification. Right now guys are carrying both gun a bow. What would be the difference in this case when there is a late gun doe season. Wouldn't it really only matter what he takes with what.


It would matter because the late archery season is going on at the same time as the late antlerless season. Seeing as how bucks are also legal during late archery, all rules governing archery season also apply during late archery season. Hence, no firearms while bowhunting. It is legal to use a bow during the regular firearm season when following all firearm rules. This is the only time that a bow may be carried along with a firearm.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks Skipper I think I got that, but am going to have a second cup of coffee and make sure.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

thanks guys for the clarification. That was my thoughts exactly, but with all these new seasons comes with new questions. I just want to be legit.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Funny thing about it, in a similar fashion, you can carry as many firearms as you can lug out there during the firearm deer season. I know a guy who muzzleloads exclusively and carries 4 muzzleloaders out to his hunting shack in case he needs multiple quick shots. There is no limit on the amount of guns you can have with you in the woods. Amazing.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

On a related note: if I conceal carry my .460 Magnum while bowhunting with the appropriate hunter orange, can I then use the revolver to take a doe and the bow to take a buck? (I have tags for both and a CPL of course)


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

WMUAngler said:


> On a related note: if I conceal carry my .460 Magnum while bowhunting with the appropriate hunter orange, can I then use the revolver to take a doe and the bow to take a buck? (I have tags for both and a CPL of course)


No. While bow hunting a CPL is for protection only. Not used to take game.


----------



## bart (Jan 4, 2010)

can i carry two guns while rabbit hunting to protect my dog from yotes?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

bart said:


> can i carry two guns while rabbit hunting to protect my dog from yotes?


Yes


----------



## toph513 (Feb 17, 2009)

yes, just make sure you have a valid ccw if second gun is going to be concealed.


----------



## bart (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks guys for responding.had a buddy lose all his dogs to yotes last month.just want mine to be safe.


----------

